# Pathfinder amp install



## 98_PF_LE (Oct 10, 2005)

Anyone have a how-to to install an amp to the factory Bose deck on a 98 Pathfinder, more specifically how to run the power cable through the firewall without drilling a hole and which color wires to connect the line-out converter to.
Thanks in advance


----------



## adamk77 (Apr 10, 2005)

*good luck*

i have a 97 pathy, i found a plug like thing under the passenger side if u look under the hood it looks like a ruber drain plug or somthing, it is hard to describe, i will take a pic of it and post tommorow if that would help. good luck :cheers:


----------



## adamk77 (Apr 10, 2005)

and as far as what u need to do to hook it up to the bose amp there is an adapter ($25) usually sold at an audio store, and it is made by PAC, very easy to hood up, tap into the rear speakers after the amp, i also have a wiring diagram that i will look for if u cant figure it out.


----------



## HeloHero (Nov 5, 2005)

*97 Pathy Factory Amp Location*

I just replaced the factory head unit with an alpine unit, and wanted to know where the factory amp is located at on a 97 pathfinder. I would like to take the amp out of the loop (just jumper the input wires to the output wires)... Thanks for your time. :cheers:


----------



## adamk77 (Apr 10, 2005)

the amp is in the rear hatch on the left side under the cover


----------



## TW_Pathy_97 (Oct 25, 2009)

*location of factory amp in 97 pathfinder*



adamk77 said:


> the amp is in the rear hatch on the left side under the cover




I am hearing different places can some one please confirm how to get to the amp ?


----------



## TW_Pathy_97 (Oct 25, 2009)

*How to bypass all factory amps in R50 Pathfinder*

In Addition to the amp location can someone help with diagrams or how to remove the plastic covering on the door (to get to the speakers) and the cargo hatch or real panel for the amp ?


----------



## TW_Pathy_97 (Oct 25, 2009)

TW_Pathy_97 said:


> I am hearing different places can some one please confirm how to get to the amp ?


I am hearing different places can some one please confirm how to get to the amp ?


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

I realize its been a while, but this may help.










The amp(s) on mine are on the passenger side in the back. You will have to remove both the upper and lower panels (goes from the seats to the hatch) in order to access and remove the amp. On mine, I have two amps - one for the front speakers (toward the front of the car), and one for the back speakers. I had to remove the rear-most amp first in order to fully remove the front one.

I just did a ton of work on my 94' and from what I can tell, the locations are the same.


----------

